# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Edwards syndroom - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het Edwards-syndroom is een zeldzame aangeboren afwijking. Het gaat hier om een chromosoomafwijking. Normaal gesproken heeft een mens in iedere lichaamscel 23 chromosoomparen waarin zijn genetische informatie is vastgelegd. In de regel is elk chromosoom dus in tweevoud aanwezig, maar bij mensen met het Edwards-syndroom is chromosoom 18 in drievoud aanwezig; daarom wordt deze aandoening ook wel trisomie 18 genoemd.
Het syndroom kenmerkt zich door een grote verscheidenheid aan afwijkingen, onder andere aan schedel, hersenen, hart, nieren en darmen. De ernst van deze afwijkingen varieert van geval tot geval. Een derde van de baby's met het Edwards-syndroom komt te vroeg ter wereld, namelijk na minder dan 37 weken zwangerschap. Er worden twee keer zoveel meisjes als jongens met dit syndroom geboren.
*
Oorzaken*
Het Edwards-syndroom wordt veroorzaakt door stoornissen in de ontwikkeling van het embryo. Mogelijk is er sprake van een erfelijke aanleg.

*Kenmerken*
Tot de meest voorkomende kenmerken van het Edwards-syndroom behoren een laag geboortegewicht, laag ingeplante oren, gebalde vuisten, een kleine onderkaak (micrognathie), abnormale vingerafdrukken en niet volledig ontwikkelde vingernagels. Daarnaast komen gewoonlijk ook misvormingen van de nieren en het hart voor, vooral van de hartkamers. Baby's met het Edwards-syndroom hebben meestal een klein hoofd, blijven achter in hun ontwikkeling, hebben hernia's en bij jongetjes zijn de zaadballen niet ingedaald. Verder kan de placenta (het weefsel dat moeder en kind met elkaar verbindt) bij de geboorte klein zijn.

*Diagnose*
Voor het stellen van de diagnose zijn naast medisch onderzoek ook laboratoriumproeven nodig, waarvan een deel al vóór de geboorte kan plaatsvinden (prenataal onderzoek).

*Prenataal onderzoek*
Prenataal onderzoek speelt een belangrijke rol bij de diagnose van het Edwards-syndroom en kan een indicatie zijn voor zwangerschapsonderbreking. Dat onderzoek wordt altijd gedaan bij vrouwen die al eerder een kind met dit syndroom hebben gekregen. Ook als een zwangere vrouw te veel vruchtwater heeft, kan dat een aanwijzing kan zijn voor het Edwards-syndroom en is er aanleiding om prenataal onderzoek te verrichten.
Prenataal onderzoek omvat onder andere een vruchtwaterpunctie, een vlokkentest en chromosomenonderzoek. Een vruchtwaterpunctie (amniocentese) is een onderzoek waarbij een beetje vocht wordt opgezogen uit de vruchtwaterzak rond de foetus. De daarin aanwezige foetale cellen worden onderzocht om eventuele chromosomale afwijkingen op te sporen. Bij de vlokkentest (chorionvillusbiopsie) wordt een klein monster van het placentaweefsel genomen en geanalyseerd. Chromosomenonderzoek (karyotypering) kan behalve met een bloedmonster van de baby ook met een monster van het placentaweefsel plaatsvinden.

*Behandeling*
Het Edwards-syndroom is niet te genezen. Er wordt uitsluitend ondersteunende zorg gegeven om de symptomen te verlichten.
*
Prognose*
Bij de afwijkingen die gepaard gaan met trisomie 18 is leven over het algemeen niet mogelijk. Baby's die met dit syndroom ter wereld komen, worden meestal niet ouder dan twee maanden.
*
Preventie*
Er is geen afdoende manier om het Edwards-syndroom te voorkomen. Paren die al een baby met dit syndroom hebben gehad, wordt aangeraden zich te laten voorlichten over erfelijke aandoeningen en in geval van zwangerschap prenataal onderzoek te laten doen.

_ Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

